

Ask HN: Beer tonight in San Francisco area? - pdenya

I'm a developer out here for an interview, staying ~2 miles south of fisherman's wharf.  Anyone in the area want to meet for a beer tonight?
======
iandh
A little late, but sure! I'm up for meeting at Thirsty Bear. They have a sour
cherry wheat on cask that should be good. Shoot me an email at
ian.dunbarhall@gmail.com if you are still interested.

